# [2010] - $20K for 7,000 at Hilton Club New York?



## LondonAndy

As my user name suggests, I'm London based but visit New York twice a year or so.

I had a preview at W57th Street earlier this year and wasn't sure whether to laugh or choke when they said they wanted $75K for 7,000 points.  However, they said come back and try the Hilton Club.

They offered 7,000 points for $20K, with 20,000 bonus points.  I did my sums and reckon that 20,000 points equates to 4 weeks in NYC which, at c. $300 per night, means a "value" of $8,400.

The gold cards also have some value to me too - I've received an upgrade worth c. £50 per night in each of the Hiltons I've stayed in recently.  Even at 4 nights a year this is £200 or £4,000/$6,000 over the 20 years left.

That means that the true cost of the timeshare is $5,600 - cheaper than the resale market.

I've still got time to cancel, and had considered resale, but with this deal is it not worth purchasing directly from Hilton?  My heart says don't buy from Hilton but my head says it seems like an OK deal.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Zac495

Oh no ! Cancel! You can buy 7000 points for less than half that right now. I know 5000 pts are going for around 4500 or less - cancel!!! Spend time here with us - you can always go back to Hilton if you decide to buy it AFTER you spend time researching. Follow the directions very carefully when you cancel or you will be stuck. WElcome to TUG


----------



## alwysonvac

LondonAndy said:


> As my user name suggests, I'm London based but visit New York twice a year or so.
> 
> I had a preview at W57th Street earlier this year and wasn't sure whether to laugh or choke when they said they wanted $75K for 7,000 points.  However, they said come back and try the Hilton Club.
> 
> They offered 7,000 points for $20K, with 20,000 bonus points.  I did my sums and reckon that 20,000 points equates to 4 weeks in NYC which, at c. $300 per night, means a "value" of $8,400.
> 
> The gold cards also have some value to me too - I've received an upgrade worth c. £50 per night in each of the Hiltons I've stayed in recently.  Even at 4 nights a year this is £200 or £4,000/$6,000 over the 20 years left.
> 
> That means that the true cost of the timeshare is $5,600 - cheaper than the resale market.
> 
> I've still got time to cancel, and had considered resale, but with this deal is it not worth purchasing directly from Hilton?  My heart says don't buy from Hilton but my head says it seems like an OK deal.  Am I missing something?



Read The Fine Print


*From Page 146 of the 2010 Member Guide* - http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=1

Bonus Points. From time to time, Members may have the opportunity to receive and redeem Bonus Points. Such Points may be used:
• to reserve accommodations through Hilton Grand Vacations Club during the Club reservation window
• for travel through Partner Perks
• for RCI Exchange reservations
• for hotel reservations throughout the participating Hilton portfolio of hotels
• as a credit toward maintenance fees owed
• for conversion to HHonors points
• for various other redemptions benefits such as travel vouchers redeemable for airline travel, car rentals, event tickets and shopping certificates offered from time to time

Bonus Points *cannot* be transferred or assigned and *cannot* be borrowed, rescued or deposited into next year’s account. *Bonus Points cannot be used to reserve accommodations during the Home Club or the Club Reservation Windows at The Hilton Club – New York*. Bonus Points may not be used to pay reservation or transaction fees. Bonus Points used toward maintenance fee payments are limited to the amount due and may only be made in increments of $250. Credits toward future maintenance fee payments are not permitted. Member remains responsible for payment of any portion of the maintenance fee not paid by the Bonus Points. Bonus Points have no redemption cash value, but when using Bonus Points toward maintenance fees, 2,500 Bonus Points are equivalent to approximately $250. When using Bonus Points for exchange reservations, each Bonus Point is equivalent to one Point. Bonus Points are valid after six (6) months of timely loan payments, or when at least twenty percent (20%) is paid toward the applicable ownership interest (whichever comes first). Any unused Bonus Points expire two (2) years from the ownership purchase date. If a Member sells or transfers their timeshare interest and their Hilton Club Membership terminates, unused Bonus Points shall expire. *Bonus Point usage may be subject to additional terms and conditions. Available Bonus Point redemptions, rewards and terms and conditions may change from time to time.*

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## alwysonvac

The Hilton Club is not deeded but Right to Use (RTU). I don't know how many more years are left.

Also check whether resale Hilton Club – New York owners get Gold HHonors status. I know they use to but I don't know if this is the case anymore

Seth Nock or Judy Kozlowski, the recommended TUG resale agents would know.
http://sellingtimeshares.net/contact.html
http://www.judikoz.com/ContactUs.aspx


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

Zac495 said:


> Oh no ! Cancel! You can buy 7000 points for less than half that right now. I know 5000 pts are going for around 4500 or less - cancel!!! Spend time here with us - you can always go back to Hilton if you decide to buy it AFTER you spend time researching. Follow the directions very carefully when you cancel or you will be stuck. WElcome to TUG



HGVC points can not be used to stay at the Hilton Club; you have to own at Hilton Club to stay there or occasionally you may get something there via RCI. Staying at West 57th stay via HGVC points is also uncertain since you can only book 44 days before your check out date. 

Even in resale (ebay) Hilton club points go for higher value than HGVC points. Therefore, depending on the "real" value of the bonus points they are giving you, it may not be a bad deal for you.


----------



## optimist

I am a newcomer to Hilton but I can tell you that it is one of the few systems that allows a resale purchaser the benefits of buying direct from the developer (i.e. converting your points to Hilton Honors points)  so there is really no incentive to overpay and buy from Hilton direct.

Rescind and save yourself a LOT of money. The bonus points are not worth it. I have become a gold member from my AmEX expenditures alone.


----------



## siesta

some great advice already. hope he is rescinding and didn't get screwed on the 'weekends count as days' thing.


----------



## ricoba

You have received some excellent advice.

Just follow it and enjoy spending all the money you save on taking more trips more often! 

Welcome to TUG.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

ricoba said:


> You have received some excellent advice.
> 
> Just follow it and enjoy spending all the money you save on taking more trips more often!
> 
> Welcome to TUG.



People advising do not understand the value of the Hilton Club and how it works! Hilton club comes with free breakfast, free hot/cold drinks throughout the day and free evening beer/wine and snacks during each day. Daily maid service, wonderful wonderful conceirge service to get reservations and other recommendations without waiting in long lines for such service, and you have to own Hilton Club to stay there! Hilton club resales do not come very often. The generic advise about "buy resale" may not apply here, although it may be worthwhile for OP to do more research on this before buying from Hilton. 

BTW, most of my HGVC points are resale.


----------



## siesta

I understand enough to know that no amount of "free" breakfasts, hot drinks, snacks, pillow fluffs, special lines to make me feel more "elite", can add up to the difference one would pay from buying from the developer. But to each his own, and I respect your opinion.


----------



## alwysonvac

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Hilton club resales do not come very often.



Judy has 22 Hilton Club NY listings and 14 W57th St listings on her site.
http://www.judikoz.com/Search.aspx (search by STATE)

but no one should expect resale bargains on the w57 street location because it's still new.


----------



## alwysonvac

Just remember you only get one chance to rescind. I'm sure they would be willing to toss in bonus points if you decide later that you still want to buy direct from Hilton.


----------



## ricoba

alwysonvac said:


> Judy has 22 Hilton Club NY listings and 14 W57th St listings on her site.
> http://www.judikoz.com/Search.aspx (search by STATE)
> 
> but no one should expect resale bargains on the w57 street location because it's still new.



Thanks for your good diligence.  All those prices from what I could tell were far less than what the OP was offered.

To the OP, Judy K. is a well respected resale agent here on TUG, so maybe you could call her and talk things over.


----------



## LondonAndy

Wow - go to bed and wake up to all this great advice.

You definitely still do get the Hhonors Gold with the Hilton Club, and you definitely don't get that with resale.  Is that in itself worth $10K?  No.

You are right that the bonus points have to be used at W57th Street rather than Hilton Club (if you want to go to New York). I hadn't picked up on the 44 day rule - thank you for that.  Clearly it would be good to book flights more than 44 days out!

They already upped the bonus points from 15,000 to 20,000 so I'm not sure how much more they would do.

I had exchanged e-mails with Judy and there are 7,000 points available for $10,000 (so half the price) but the sales guy said that at that level they would exercise ROFR and that there could be all sorts of legal problems with unpaid maintainance, leins etc. which I guess there _could_ be.

I think that we've got until tomorrow so I'll have a look at the paperwork tonight.  If I stay with the direct purchase I don't think that it is the worst deal in the universe but thanks for your thoughts and views on this - they really are appreciated.


----------



## alwysonvac

LondonAndy said:


> You definitely still do get the Hhonors Gold with the Hilton Club, and you definitely don't get that with resale.  Is that in itself worth $10K?  No.



Yes, if you buy direct from Hilton you get this benefit but you use to get HHonors Gold when you bought Hilton Club NY resale as well. Judy use to advertise it with her eBAY ADs for the Hilton Club NY.  Did you confirm with Judy that this is no longer true? 
Don't rely on whatever you heard from the sales guy. They lie.



> You are right that the bonus points have to be used at W57th Street rather than Hilton Club (if you want to go to New York). I hadn't picked up on the 44 day rule - thank you for that.  Clearly it would be good to book flights more than 44 days out!


Did you also pick up on the rule that you can only use bonus points at Hilton Club NY during Open Season which is 30 days before check-out (not Home or Club Season).



> They already upped the bonus points from 15,000 to 20,000 so I'm not sure how much more they would do.


The amount of bonus points offered changes all of the time. It could be more or less. 
If you tell them you saw lower resale prices online and you're thinking about backing out of the offer, they may even sweeten your deal. :rofl: 
see this thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128194&highlight=sweeten

But only call your sales guy if you're really thinking about buying directly otherwise why go through the torture of another sales pitch - simply follow the instructions on how to rescind. 


> I had exchanged e-mails with Judy and there are 7,000 points available for $10,000 (so half the price) but the sales guy said that at that level they would exercise ROFR and that there could be all sorts of legal problems with unpaid maintainance, leins etc. which I guess there _could_ be.



The sales guys say that all of the time to newbies to scare them into buying direct from Hilton. 
See this old thread "*Help: Eight Reasons NOT to buy Resale*" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97652&highlight=scare

Look at everything Judy has listed. There are others listed for less than $10K (*remember these are asking prices*).  For example:
MLS# 11066 - 7,000 pt annual for $6500
MLS# 10650 - 7,000 pt annual for $8750
MLS# 10321 - 7,000 pt annual for $8800
MLS# 10436 - 7,000 pt annual for $9500
MLS# 10896 - 9,000 pt annual for $10000
MLS#  9110 -  9,000 pt annual for $11000
MLS# 10751 - 9,000 pt annual for $11250


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

LondonAndy, please let us know what you decided to do with your purchase.


----------



## KathyA

sjuhawk_jd said:


> People advising do not understand the value of the Hilton Club and how it works! Hilton club comes with free breakfast, free hot/cold drinks throughout the day and free evening beer/wine and snacks during each day. Daily maid service, wonderful wonderful conceirge service to get reservations and other recommendations without waiting in long lines for such service, and you have to own Hilton Club to stay there! Hilton club resales do not come very often. The generic advise about "buy resale" may not apply here, although it may be worthwhile for OP to do more research on this before buying from Hilton.
> 
> BTW, most of my HGVC points are resale.



I agree.  I own at The Hilton Club and think the price you're getting is a good deal.  Remember that with The Hilton Club you can book your bonus points into any Hilton family hotel, so you can still stay in  NY for a week if you want, just not at The Hilton Club itself.  You can even stay in that same hotel if you want.  I agree with Judy that Hilton will definitely exercise ROFR at the $10,000 rate.  (But of course the seller gets paid one way or the other, so if they get someone to put in an offer, they get their $10K.)  The Hilton Club is a wonderful property--much better than 57th Street in my opinion.  Good luck!


----------



## LondonAndy

sjuhawk_jd said:


> LondonAndy, please let us know what you decided to do with your purchase.



Still got a few hours to make a decision!  There has been a very recent (ie since we signed!) lifestyle event which means we won't be able to travel too much in the next couple of years.  I think that ultimately if they can extend the validity of the Bonus Points from 2 years to 4 years we'll go with Hilton directly.  If they won't then we'll cancel.

I'll let you know the final, final decision when I've made it!

Andrew


----------



## jerseygirl

Sounds like congratulations are in order!


----------



## Talent312

I think you'll find that use useful life of Bonus Points is etched in stone, i.e. "a rule." In any event... Even if you can use them effectively, once they're gone, they're gone and you are left with a TS for which you paid far too much.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

jerseygirl said:


> Sounds like congratulations are in order!



I agree


----------



## alwysonvac

KathyA said:


> I agree with Judy that Hilton will definitely exercise ROFR at the $10,000 rate.



The OP stated that the sales guy made the ROFR statement (not Judy). 
_"I had exchanged e-mails with Judy and there are 7,000 points available for $10,000 (so half the price) *but the sales guy said *that at that level they would exercise ROFR"_
Again the sales guys can't be trusted.

Honestly, I would be surprised if Hilton exercised ROFR at destinations where newer property is currently being sold. Why would they want to add more inventory to the pot when they're trying to unload the new stuff  

I'm sure ROFR happens once and a while on the older properties but I would think the odds are in the resale buyers favor that HGVC will waiver ROFR on the older properties when they're trying to sell newer units at the same destination. It worked for me at a different location


----------



## alwysonvac

LondonAndy said:


> I think that ultimately if they can extend the validity of the Bonus Points from 2 years to 4 years we'll go with Hilton directly.  If they won't then we'll cancel.


Make sure you get it in writing.

Good Luck


----------



## jerseygirl

Traveling with "lifestyle events" can be fun.  My dd earned her first FF miles when she was four weeks old (no sense wasting a good off season maternity leave at home, right?).


----------



## LondonAndy

Thanks to everyone for their advice, and congratulations (it wasn't too subtle, was it?!  Travellling with a toddler is fine, but travelling with a toddler and an infant might be a bit tough!).  Spoke with Judi on Friday and she has 2 Hilton Club New York sales of interest (9K for $9K and 7K for $6.5K).

The Quality Assurance Manager has stated that "your cancel letter has been received and refund processed" so I guess I'm safe to proceed  

Let's see if they pass ROFR - a slight fib they told me at Hilton was that you'd incur a lot of fees to get to the stage of ROFR being exercised when in fact Judi says you pay nothing.

From Hilton's point of view they could have extended the validity of the Bonus Points, at no real cost to them, and got $20K from me, whereas they have chosen not to do this and therefore get nothing (assuming it goes through).


----------



## KathyA

Congratulations on the big news and also on getting it in a timely fashion to cancel this transaction!

I'll be VERY curious to see whether Judy's sales pass ROFR.


----------



## siesta

congratulations, no matter how anyone justifies it, it is rarely, if ever, worth it to buy from the developer.  You made a wise choice, good luck on ROFR.


----------



## criminal109

I recently closed on the Hilton Club in NY.  I purchased through Judi -- and she was great.  A couple items, FWIW:

a)  I passed ROFR ($1/point)
b)  I haven't gotten my full materials yet, but spoke to a counselor (and was able to get online access through him). He mentioned HHonors gold that comes with the ownership at Hilton Club.


----------



## alwysonvac

criminal109 said:


> I recently closed on the Hilton Club in NY.  I purchased through Judi -- and she was great.  A couple items, FWIW:
> 
> a)  I passed ROFR ($1/point)
> b)  I haven't gotten my full materials yet, but spoke to a counselor (and was able to get online access through him). He mentioned HHonors gold that comes with the ownership at Hilton Club.



Woo Hoo Congratulations  and Thanks for sharing ROFR info and confirming HHonors Gold


----------



## criminal109

And, it does say Gold under the HHonors number on the Hilton Club website.


----------



## KathyA

My materials say that Hilton Honors Gold does not transfer if you buy resale--it is only good for the person who bought from Hilton.  Not saying they couldn't have overlooked it this time.......just reporting what my materials say.

With or without Hilton Gold, $1 per point is fantastic for The Hilton Club.  Congratulations.


----------



## LondonAndy

I'm _definitely_ not counting on getting Hhonors Gold.  I'm about to hit Diamond for next year this week anyway, but it will expire in March 2012.

It would be nice, but as Judi said, you can buy a lot of upgrades and breakfasts for $14,000!

I'll let you know when/if it goes through.


----------



## kool_kat

Do you know what last year's maintenance fees were for 7k points?  Just curious, because at the prices Judi has, I would love to own in NY, but know maintenance fees usually run higher.


----------



## RoshiGuy

When I had looked into this some time ago MF plus taxes were approx. $200 per 1000 points, around $1400 for 7000 points.


----------



## LondonAndy

kool_kat said:


> Do you know what last year's maintenance fees were for 7k points?  Just curious, because at the prices Judi has, I would love to own in NY, but know maintenance fees usually run higher.



Maintenance is $0.1971 per point, and RE Tax $0.0296 per point.  For 7000 points the total is therefore $1,586.90.  On top of this are club dues of c. $250 per year regardless of the number of points owned.

I've worked it out that given a purchase cost of $6,500 and the charges above it works out at c. $300 per night for a week in a 1 bedroom mid season.

This is cheaper, but not significantly so, than you'd pay for a large studio.  Therefore at this price it is worth doing, but not at $21,000 without lots of extra perks!

This excludes the impact of inflation (both on maintenance and hotel room rates!).


----------



## criminal109

Just received a letter from HHonors including a Gold level HHonors card.  Here's the beginning of the letter:

"Welcome to the Hilton HHonors at the elite Gold level, a benefit of your Hilton Club membership."


----------



## Carlsbadguy

I bought resale last year and got the Gold membersip.  They sent 2 cards, one for me and one for my wife.


----------



## travelguy

criminal109 said:


> Just received a letter from HHonors including a Gold level HHonors card.  Here's the beginning of the letter:
> 
> "Welcome to the Hilton HHonors at the *elite Gold *level, a benefit of your Hilton Club membership."



Understand that this is HHonors "*Gold*" level and NOT HGVC "*Elite*" level.  Confusing wording on the part of Hilton.


----------



## LondonAndy

Well, had an e-mail from Judi today saying "We passed - you should be getting the closing documents shortly".

So that's 7,000 HCNY points for $6,500, compared with $21,000 direct from Hilton (albeit without the extras Hilton were offering!).

Thanks for your help and support everyone!


----------



## yumdrey

That sounds great!
Congrats!!


----------



## alwysonvac

LondonAndy said:


> Well, had an e-mail from Judi today saying "We passed - you should be getting the closing documents shortly".
> 
> So that's 7,000 HCNY points for $6,500, compared with $21,000 direct from Hilton (albeit without the extras Hilton were offering!).
> 
> Thanks for your help and support everyone!




 Congratulations!! 

And Thanks for sharing the good news


----------



## ondeadlin

I love it when TUG works for people like it did here.


----------



## namuh

Aren't the Hilton Club NY points "City Points", which are worth more than the normal club points?  ie - those 7,000 city points would equate to over 10,000 HGVC points.


scott


----------



## KathyA

Congratulations!  You will love the Hilton Club.  See you in the lounge!
Kathy


----------



## Carlsbadguy

Congrats - I pd $6000 resale for 5,000 points a couple of years ago.  I do wish I had bought a 5,000 point package.


----------



## Michael

Carlsbadguy - You did buy a 5000 point package.


----------



## Carlsbadguy

Actually meant to say I wish I bought a 7000 point package.  Starting this year point values were changed so it costs the same number of HGVC points to stay at other resorts.


----------



## LondonAndy

*It's all gone through!*

Well, I've had my membership number through, and logged on to the "My Hilton Club", and it looks like I did get my 7,000 points for $6,500!

Judi Kozlowski has a few more 7,000 point packages for $7,000 if anyone is interested....


----------



## Sandy VDH

Congrats.  Welcome to HGVC and TUG.  

Hope both relationships are equally rewarding. It certainly looks like TUG has been worth it so far.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

LondonAndy said:


> Well, I've had my membership number through, and logged on to the "My Hilton Club", and it looks like I did get my 7,000 points for $6,500!
> 
> Judi Kozlowski has a few more 7,000 point packages for $7,000 if anyone is interested....



Congratulations! Now do not drink too many of those free beers and wine that they provide every evening!!


----------



## LondonAndy

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Congratulations! Now do not drink too many of those free beers and wine that they provide every evening!!



When you say "free" do you mean the ones that we've already paid for in one of the many charges


----------



## bwilden

Do none of you worry about the lease end on the Hilton Club property in 2032? 20 years in and you may be out of your timeshare.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Welcome to TUG*



bwilden said:


> Do none of you worry about the lease end on the Hilton Club property in 2032? 20 years in and you may be out of your timeshare.



You make it sound like a bad thing. 

The sales guys will lead you to believe that timeshares are an investment. That's simply not true. It doesn't hold value like real estate. And it's not necessarily anthing you want to leave to your heirs. 

Annual timeshare costs will continue to rise. At least with Hilton Club you can get out. 

When the Right to Use (RTU) ends, Hilton Club owners can always look at buying HGVC West W57th on the resale market. HGVC West 57th resale prices willl be extremely low by then. Depending on the market and the annual maintenance fees in 2032, folks might be trying to give it way for free :ignore:


----------



## rjp123

bwilden said:


> Do none of you worry about the lease end on the Hilton Club property in 2032? 20 years in and you may be out of your timeshare.



holy forum necromancy!!!


----------



## Remy

rjp123 said:


> holy forum necromancy!!!



aged like a fine whine.


----------



## TheWizz

alwysonvac said:


> You make it sound like a bad thing.
> 
> The sales guys will lead you to believe that timeshares are an investment. That's simply not true. It doesn't hold value like real estate. And it's not necessarily anthing you want to leave to your heirs.
> 
> Annual timeshare costs will continue to rise. At least with Hilton Club you can get out.
> 
> When the Right to Use (RTU) ends, Hilton Club owners can always look at buying HGVC West W57th on the resale market. HGVC West 57th resale prices willl be extremely low by then. Depending on the market and the annual maintenance fees in 2032, folks might be trying to give it way for free :ignore:




Agree completely... have considered buying HCNY myself for the same reasons.  I think I'll wait until next year when it gets down to the "teens of years usage" left from 20 years and see if I can snag one for 50-55 cents per point.


----------



## Omne

bwilden said:


> Do none of you worry about the lease end on the Hilton Club property in 2032? 20 years in and you may be out of your timeshare.



Then we'll buy another one. The one we bought works out to $350/yr for the 20 years left. So, with MF, it works out to less than $400/night for a very nice 1 bedroom unit at a great location in New York if we use all our points at the HCNY.


----------



## vegasVIP

They offered 7,000 points for $20K, with 20,000 bonus points.  I did my sums and reckon that 20,000 points equates to 4 weeks in NYC which, at c. $300 per night, means a "value" of $8,400.


I am purchasing resale at the moment and just passed ROFR at the HGVC LasVegas Karen St. location.  The price with all fees was $9,957.58 for a 7k Platinum yearly usage.  My 2cents, I think you can do better.


----------



## LondonAndy

bwilden said:


> Do none of you worry about the lease end on the Hilton Club property in 2032? 20 years in and you may be out of your timeshare.



No (well, I can only speak for me rather than everyone).

In 2032 I will be starting retirement.  I don't know what my income will be, and I definitely don't know what airfares between the UK and US will be.  Do I want to be tied into a timeshare when I may have to pay a big chunk of my pension in fees for a place that I can't afford to fly to?


----------



## LondonAndy

LondonAndy said:


> I'm _definitely_ not counting on getting Hhonors Gold.  I'm about to hit Diamond for next year this week anyway, but it will expire in March 2012.
> 
> It would be nice, but as Judi said, you can buy a lot of upgrades and breakfasts for $14,000!
> 
> I'll let you know when/if it goes through.



Well, March 2012 came and went, and Hilton sent me a nice yellow coloured card!  I wasn't expecting it, but I'm not going to call Hilton up to query it


----------



## TheWizz

LondonAndy said:


> Well, March 2012 came and went, and Hilton sent me a nice yellow coloured card!  I wasn't expecting it, but I'm not going to call Hilton up to query it



I'm Elite with HGVC, which gives me Gold with HHonors, but my card doesn't look like that.  So exactly what card did they send you??  Thanks.


----------



## channimal

I own at HCNY and every year get my pretty gold-colored card for HH Gold :whoopie: 

It also says Hilton Club across the top of the card.


----------



## KathyA

channimal said:


> I own at HCNY and every year get my pretty gold-colored card for HH Gold :whoopie:
> 
> It also says Hilton Club across the top of the card.



I'm Hilton Club New York and my husband and I also get the yellow card every year.


----------



## TheWizz

KathyA said:


> I'm Hilton Club New York and my husband and I also get the yellow card every year.



I get a HHonors and HGVC Elite combo card that has a picture of a resort and pool area that states "Hilton Grand Vacation Club Elite" on the left side under my name and "Gold" on the right side under my HHonors #.  The back side has HGVC and HHonors phone #s.  Interesting how they are different...


----------



## Titandude

I recently purchased 5,000 points at HCNY for $4,000. I'm now waiting for ROFR to clear, which the sales agent is positive will happen. Unfortunately, total costs to close in NYC adds an additional $1,850. 

Still, $5,850 is 30% of the price direct from Hilton for the same amount of points. Even when you take out the value of the HH points and bonus points they were willing to throw in, it's still almost 50% less!

We visit NYC every year, so we'll put this TS to good use. We were really impressed with the Hilton Club facilities. I plan to take advantage of all the "free" snacks, drinks and breakfasts! I wonder if we can eat and drink $100 worth per day to make up for the higher MFs! Ha! I can hear it now: "You two leave now! You've been here for 4 hours!"
:whoopie:


----------



## channimal

Titandude said:


> ..... Ha! I can hear it now: "You two leave now! You've been here for 4 hours!" :whoopie:



actually.. the club crew are fantastic .. and I have certainly made myself more than welcome to multiple trips to the food and drinks..  even being encouraged to take more with me if I was heading back to the room. .. then for dinner.. Victor's Cafe :whoopie:   I do love HCNY ..even though I paid retail


----------



## zuzu

TheWizz said:


> Agree completely... have considered buying HCNY myself for the same reasons.  I think I'll wait until next year when it gets down to the "teens of years usage" left from 20 years and see if I can snag one for 50-55 cents per point.



We are just about there. I just picked up a 10,000 point contract thru Judy and paid $0.69 per point. It just passed ROFR and we close on the 11th.


----------



## TheWizz

zuzu said:


> We are just about there. I just picked up a 10,000 point contract thru Judy and paid $0.69 per point. It just passed ROFR and we close on the 11th.



Good to hear!  We're getting closer and closer to that magical $.50 mark!!!


----------



## Omne

TheWizz said:


> Good to hear!  We're getting closer and closer to that magical $.50 mark!!!



Actually it's been done. We paid $7,000 last August for 14,000 points and it went through.


----------



## LondonAndy

Omne said:


> Actually it's been done. We paid $7,000 last August for 14,000 points and it went through.



Well done,although as the OP, my "good deal" is getting worse by the year  

However, we've already had a good couple of trips out there and are booked to go out in January 2013 (cold, but you don't use many points!).

If it does drop much more then I may buy another 7,000 points to use as my regular base when I go to NYC without the family (just got back this week from a long weekend) as, even taking purchase costs and maintenance into account if it is 50c per point then the total cost for a studio mid season would be £180 per night - not much more expensive than the Doubletree I stay at normally!


----------

